# معلومات عن طلاء المعادن ( تراكيب عملية )



## ابو البكر (25 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ايها السادة الكرام 
الى المهتمين بموضوع طلاء المعادن بمعادن اخرى لحمايتها او لتجميلها اليكم بعض 
المعلومات 
هذه تركيبة كاملة لبعض احواض الطلاء


----------



## ابو البكر (25 مارس 2007)

*ثباتية المعادن ونسبها باملاحها*

وهذه جداول لزيادة الفائدة 
وعذروني على تواضع المعلومات


----------



## أبو مقداد (26 مارس 2007)

*الطلاء بالرصاص*

يرجى تقديم معلومات حول الطلاء بالرصاص
وشكراً


----------



## يحي الحربي (26 مارس 2007)

الروابط لا تعمل .........تحول مباشرة الى محرك البحث جوجل ( Google )
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك في جهودك


----------



## بلدي (26 مارس 2007)

سلام الله عليكم 
شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات العلمية والعملية الواضحة ، والرابط يعمل بشكل جيد.
أنا جديد على هذا الموضوع ، فأتمنى من الأخ الكريم/ أبوبكر ، أن يمدنا بأساسيات وبشرح مبسط يشتمل على صور لطلاء المعادن.
ولا أنسى أن أهنئ الأخ الكريم/ يحيى الحربي على تميزه في هذا الموقع المتميز.
وشكرا جزيلا
م. وسام


----------



## ابو البكر (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمته تعالى وبركاته 
اخي الكريم ابو مقداد والله وللصدق طلاء الرصاص لم اعمل به الا مرة واحدة وكنت متمكن منه تماما ولكن وكلي اسف ان كل مرجع كان عندي حول الطلاء بالرصاص قد فقد منذ فترة طويلة نسبيا 
ولكن اذا الموضوع مهم جدا حدد اذا تريد شئ معين او الموضوع كاملا وابشر بالخير 
وشكرا لمرورك 
-------------
مميزنا العزيز يحيى الحربي ومبروك لك التميز الروابط جيدة ومافيها اي مشكلة على الاقل عند 
الاغلبية وانا جاهز ارسلهالك بشكل مباشر تكرم وادلل 
-----------
والاخ الكريم ( بلدي ) اسم جميل ومعبر 
ابشر وان شاء الله عز وجل احاول تحميل بعض الصور والبيانات واذا تحتاج اي سؤال حول صناعة الاحواض والمواد المكونة للالكتروليتات وحلها وصيانة الاحواض بالكامل حتى الاعطال 
الكهربائية ومعالجة المعادن قبل الطلا وبعده انا بالخدمة 
واتمنى تكون الفائدة للجميع 
اذا تحتاج شئ بعينه فحدد وتكرم وابشر بالخير 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## alhamdaniya (13 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله خيرافي الدنيا والاخرة على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
ملاحظه الرابط يعمل ولابه اشكال 
وفقكم الله


----------



## أبو مقداد (14 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخ أبو البكر :
حاجتي هي طلاء أنابيب بقطر نصف بوصة فما فوق بالرصاص لحمايتها من التأثير التآكلي لأبخرة حمض الكبريت والزيت في صناعة تكرير زيوت المحركات


----------



## mahmoodalmasry (17 أبريل 2007)

ابو البكر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ايها السادة الكرام
> الى المهتمين بموضوع طلاء المعادن بمعادن اخرى لحمايتها او لتجميلها اليكم بعض
> المعلومات
> ...


----------



## فارس واقى (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (28 أبريل 2007)

lمشكورررررررررررررررررررررر
يا اخي الغالي 
معلومات مفيدة كتيررررررررررررررررر
:77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## عمارالتعدين (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف شكر والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## omar148 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks for the information


----------



## mohadelmohr (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوانى الأعزاء أنا زميل لكم مهندس كهرباء أرجو ارشادى عن كيفية طلاء الثريا ( النجفة) بالذهب أو غيره لكون أحد معارفى يرغب فى دراسة جدوى هذا المشروع و لكم كل الشكر


----------



## احمد عبد عيدان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*bahboh_77************

الاخ ابو عزام المحترم
بارك الله فيك وجازاكم الله خير الجزاء على نشر العلم 
يرجى إدراج معلومات عن الطلاء الكيمياوي لحاجتي الماسة إليه 
أخوكم م/ إحسان هاشم


----------



## عادل الفيصل (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## فهد الصناعة (27 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب ماذا عن الاسواق لطلاء المعادن؟
هل هي في حديد التسليح و الصفائح فقط لم لها استخدامات اوسع من ذلك؟


----------



## saibouce (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي معلومات قيمة


----------



## bilala96 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم وحفظك الله من كل مكروه


----------



## خليل111 (12 يناير 2009)

اخي ابو البكر ارجو تزويدي بكيفية طلاء البلاستيك او الريزين بالذهباو النكل كروم ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.Amir (12 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز جدا وبارك الله فيك ...


----------



## kema (16 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله خيرافي الدنيا والاخرة على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
ملاحظه الرابط يعمل ولابه اشكال 
وفقكم الله*​


----------



## محمد علي مكي (17 يناير 2009)

الشكر لكم على هده المعلومات القيمه


----------



## flashmax (25 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر علي الموضوعات القيمه 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سنان (12 فبراير 2009)

الى جميع الاخوة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة االلة وبركاتة
انا من فلسطين اود التعلم على عملية طلاء المعادن 
ارجوا المساعدة فهل هناك احد من الاخوة بامكانة المساعدة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## قطب فايد (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفة الجديد فى صناعة الغراء الابيض الشفاف


----------



## برعى برعى (18 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك يااخى العزيز على هذة المعلومات المهمه وجذاك الله خيرا


----------



## ارهينيوس (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك اللة فيك ابو البكر


----------



## الشاطر الأول (24 فبراير 2009)

ألف شكر وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ ابوبكر موضوعك رائع وياريت تكمله لتجمله
حيث اني تقابلت معك على احدى شبكات النت
شكرا و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير على هذه المعلومات المركزه والمفيده وياريت يااخي لو تتفضل عليه وتعطيني طريقة طلاء الفضه وهل من طريقه لجعل السمك اكثر من 2 مايكرون


----------



## عدي ابو عجيب (2 مارس 2009)

العزيز ابو البكر 
الف شكر على موضوعك رغم قدم المدة ولكن ادكر ان الموضوع اتعبني بالبحث كثيرا ...اريد معلومات عملية واكون لك من الشاكرين .. وفقك الله؟؟؟


----------



## مشولي نت (21 مارس 2009)

*بوركت يأخي*

بارك الله فيك يأبا البكر موضوع رائع
:84:


----------



## SALEH84 (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا والله معلومات قيمه جدا


----------



## طارق العسال (23 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خير اخونا ابو البكر
رجاء توضيح عمليةتنكيل لالواح نحاس كبيره
وشكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## الرجل الكهروكيمائي (24 مارس 2009)

*الشكر*

جزاك الله الف خيرا:77::77:


----------



## سعيد كروم (5 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر الاخ ابو بكر انت فين محتاجين معلوماتك القيمه ربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامه:87:


----------



## سعيد كروم (17 مايو 2009)

سعيد كروم قال:


> الف الف شكر الاخ ابو بكر انت فين محتاجين معلوماتك القيمه ربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامه:87:


الاخوه الاعزاء حتي يرجع لنا الاخ ابو بكر انا مستعد لاي معلومات عن الطلاء الكهربي وخاصة الطلاء بالكروم مع تحياتي لكم :31:التوقيع الحاج سعيد صديق


----------



## Eslam Gad (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا ونتمنى أن تكون هذه المعلومات مفيدة حقا


----------



## سعيد كروم (22 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز
Eslam Gad 

اطلب اللي انت عاوزه وانشاء الله سوف تستفيد مع تحياتي وشكرآ:31:التوقيع الحاج سعيد صديق


----------



## شاكر النقيب (23 مايو 2009)

ارجو من زوار الموقع عن كتابة مواضيع عن صناعة الاسمنت والله الموفق


----------



## lamigra (23 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي على المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م. انجى (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد ان اعرف معلومات عن الطلاء او العزل بمادة البيتومين ومدى تاثيرها على الصحة اذا استخدمة في طلاء اسطح معدنية مغمورة في مياه مجهزة للشرب


----------



## miltronique (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ سعيد أريد تكرار السؤال الذي سلف 
كيف يمكن طلاء البلاستيغ أو الرزين () بالكروم إن أمكن


----------



## سعيد كروم (24 مايو 2009)

miltronique قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ سعيد أريد تكرار السؤال الذي سلف
> كيف يمكن طلاء البلاستيغ أو الرزين () بالكروم إن أمكن


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي طلاء البلاستيك موجود علي صفحات المنتدي
وانا وضعت اليوم جزء من شرح اساسيات الطلاء الكهربي لعله يبسط لكم فكرة الطلاء الكهربي
كي تعم الفائده للجميع مع تحياتي لكم وشكرآ:56:


----------



## سعيد كروم (26 مايو 2009)

شاكر النقيب قال:


> ارجو من زوار الموقع عن كتابة مواضيع عن صناعة الاسمنت والله الموفق


الاخ العزيز شاكر يوجد في الصفحة الاولي كتاب عن صناعة الاسمنت اتمني ان يكون فيه المعلومات التي تطلبها مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## سبنا (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم، 
م. انجي ارجو العلم بانه يوجد دهانات خاصة بالاسطح المعدنية او الاسمنتية التي يكون لها اتصال مع مياه الشرب واشهرها الايبوكسي (FDA Approved Epoxy).
اما البيتومينات سواء (Waterbase or Solventbase) فلا يسمح باستخدامها مع مياه الشرب


----------



## jasssim2005 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الروابط تعمل وشكرا جزيلا على الموضوع،هل تتوفر لديك معلومات عن الطلاء بالذهب


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سعيد كروم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر لله ياخ محمد ولو محتاج اي شيئ اطلب وانا تحت امرك مع تحياتي وشكرآ:55:


----------



## فكرى سعدالدين (5 يناير 2010)

:5:


mahmoodalmasry قال:


> ابو البكر قال:
> 
> 
> > بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...


----------



## فكرى سعدالدين (5 يناير 2010)

الأخ ابو البكر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك على ما تقدمه من عون فى خدمة العلم ولكنى فى حاجة الى بعض المعلومات عن الطلاء بالكروم ولك منى كل تقدير وتحية فكرى سعدالدين


----------



## سعيد كروم (18 يناير 2010)

فكرى سعدالدين قال:


> الأخ ابو البكر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكرك على ما تقدمه من عون فى خدمة العلم ولكنى فى حاجة الى بعض المعلومات عن الطلاء بالكروم ولك منى كل تقدير وتحية فكرى سعدالدين


اخي العزيز السلام عليكم انا اخيك سعيد وانا تحت امرك في اي شيء بخصوص الطلاء بالكروم اطلب اللي انت عاوزه في الطلاء وانشاء الله سوف افيدك مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (21 يناير 2010)

الى الحاج سعيد صديق السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وجزاك الله خيرا :
استنجد بك بما تعلم من علم فيما تخصصت به فانا اخوك من العراق باحث في مجال الطاقة المتجددة ومنها تحلية المياه منزليا وبالاستعانة بالطاقة الشمسية ( المقطر الشمسي للماء ) وصنعت عدة نماذج مبتكرة رخيصة الثمن عالية الجودة والانتاجية وانا في طور تاسيس شركة لصناعة هذة المقطرات الشمسية المنزلية الاستخدام ( بمساحة متر وصف مربع للمقطر الواحد وبمعدل اتاجية 4-8 لتر شتاءا و20-40 لتر صيفا وحسب الظروف الجوية طبعا ) والمشكلة التي اواجهها هي بالرائحة الغير مقبوله الخارجة بصحبة الماء المقطر المنتج نتيجة استخدامي الطلاء الاسود العادي الذي استخدمه لطلاء حوض الالمنيوم والذي تتم فيه عملية لقط الحرارة وتبخير الماء , وسبب اسخدامي لهذا الطلاء هو لعدم توفر الطلاء الجيد او المثالي كاوكسيد الكروم الرباعي الاسود الذي يعتبر افضل طلاء يمكنه امتصاص الحرارة .
وكذلك لانعدام الخبرة من حولي ولكوني غير مختص بالكيمياء والطلاء .

اتقدم لكم وكلي امل ان تساعدني بوصف دقيق وممل بكل ما تسطيع من قوة لكل البدائل والخيارات المتاحة والغير متاحة في كيفية طلاء الحوض مع الاشارة جهد الامكان الى التكاليف الصناعية والى اماكن توريد المواد الاولية او تواجدها . ودعوتي ايضا الى المختصين العراقيين للمشاركة .
اتمننى لكم التوفيق والنجاح والرقيّ وحج البيت الف مرة يا اخي المتحرم . انتظركم بفارغ الصبر .


----------



## vasalares (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يا جماعه انا كنت محتاج خدمه ضروريه جدا انا مش مهندس ولا كميائى فارجو مراعاه ذلك فى الشرح انا عندى بعض الاشكال الحديديه مكونه من الواح الحديد الاسود اللون كنت عايز اطليها بالنيكل اللميع وكنت قرأت على النت ان ده ممكن وبيتم الطلاء بالنحاس اولا او شىء من هذا القبيل
المهم اريد ممن يشرح ان يراعى عدم خبرتى الكيميائيه يعنى يكون الشرح بخطوات اولا لسته بالمشتريات مع كمياتها ونسب خلطها لكل لتر ماء وهكذا 
ومهما كان الشرح طويل انا هفهمه ان شاء الله طالما كان بخطوات تفصيليه وبكميات او نسب محدده لانى قرأت اكتر من شرح عن طلاء الحديد بالنيكل وكان شرح وافى بس للاسف كان بيكلم كميائيين عندهم خبرة بالمصطلحات والكميات والنسب فأرجو مراعاه ذلك
بجد بجد مش قادر اقول لكم اد ايه محتاج الموضوع ده ف شغلى 
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## mastar (22 يناير 2010)

اخونا الفاضل ابو البكر جزاكم الله خيرا وغفر ذنوبك وذنوب والديك وجعل رفقتكم بالجنة الى جوار الحبيب المصطفى
شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة وارجو ان تكلمنا عن مكونات احواض الطلاء بالكهرباء ( طلاء الحديد بالزنك )


----------



## سعيد كروم (25 يناير 2010)

علي الهدلاوي قال:


> الى الحاج سعيد صديق السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وجزاك الله خيرا :
> استنجد بك بما تعلم من علم فيما تخصصت به فانا اخوك من العراق باحث في مجال الطاقة المتجددة ومنها تحلية المياه منزليا وبالاستعانة بالطاقة الشمسية ( المقطر الشمسي للماء ) وصنعت عدة نماذج مبتكرة رخيصة الثمن عالية الجودة والانتاجية وانا في طور تاسيس شركة لصناعة هذة المقطرات الشمسية المنزلية الاستخدام ( بمساحة متر وصف مربع للمقطر الواحد وبمعدل اتاجية 4-8 لتر شتاءا و20-40 لتر صيفا وحسب الظروف الجوية طبعا ) والمشكلة التي اواجهها هي بالرائحة الغير مقبوله الخارجة بصحبة الماء المقطر المنتج نتيجة استخدامي الطلاء الاسود العادي الذي استخدمه لطلاء حوض الالمنيوم والذي تتم فيه عملية لقط الحرارة وتبخير الماء , وسبب اسخدامي لهذا الطلاء هو لعدم توفر الطلاء الجيد او المثالي كاوكسيد الكروم الرباعي الاسود الذي يعتبر افضل طلاء يمكنه امتصاص الحرارة .
> وكذلك لانعدام الخبرة من حولي ولكوني غير مختص بالكيمياء والطلاء .
> 
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي علي الهدلاوي وانا اسف علي التاخير وبالنسبه للكروم الاسود في الحقيقه انا لم اجربه سابقآ ولكن عندي تركيبه للكروم الاسود والرمادي 
اولأ تركيبة كروم علي البارد وتعطي طبقه رمادية اللون وتتركب من 300 جم/لتر حامض كروميك و500 جم/لتر هيدروكسيد صوديوم و6جم/لتر حامض كبريتيك و1ملي لتر/لتر كحول إثيلي-حراره من15 الي 22 درجه مئويه وشدة تيار من 20 الي 100 امبير لكل ديسيمتر مربع من سطح الشغله
ثانياً تركيبة كروم اسود وتتركب من 300 الي 470 جم/لتر حامض كروميك ومن 8 الي 10جم/لتر كبريتيك وحراره من18 الي 27 درجه وشدة تيار من15 الي 30 امبير لكل ديسيمتر مربع من سطح الشغله مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## vasalares (26 يناير 2010)

يا ريت يا جماعه اى حد يرد على استفسارى ولكم الشكر


----------



## ابو البكر (26 يناير 2010)

*طلاء المعادن*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء 
اعتذر منكم وانا كلي اسف لعدم استطاعتي بتلبية كل طلباتكم ولكن وكما اسلفت انا تركت هذه المهنة ودراستها من زمن طويل وهذا بسبب اضرارها الصحية فكان تاثيرها على شخصيا كبير
ولكن الحمد لله انه هناك من يقدم معلومات جيده بهذا الخصوص واشكر الاخ الكريم سعيد كروم وكافة المشاركين لتبنيهم الموضوع رغم اني بدأته ولكن لم اكمل فارجو المعذرة وان شاء الله يسمح لي الوقت ونكمله لوجه الله تعالى 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سعيد كروم (26 يناير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

اخيرأً رجعت استاذنا الغالي حمد الله علي السلامه وشفاك الله وعافاك والله يكون في العون لأني مريت بفترات مرضيه عصيبه بسبب الانبعاثات الضاره وخصوصاً من حوض الطلاء بالكروم بس مش قادر اترك الطلاء لانه بقي في دمي وربنا يسترها علينا جميعاً وحمد الله علي السلامه مع تحياتي وشكراً:56::75:


----------



## chemo100 (28 يناير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## vasalares (29 يناير 2010)

يا ريت الاخ الكريم سعيد كروم يرد على استفسارى لانه مهم جدا جدا لبحثى وشكرا لكم


----------



## سعيد كروم (29 يناير 2010)

vasalares قال:


> يا ريت الاخ الكريم سعيد كروم يرد على استفسارى لانه مهم جدا جدا لبحثى وشكرا لكم


اخي العزيز اسف لتأخري في الرد لأن صاحب الموضوع الاساسي استاذنا ابو البكر رجع بالسلامه وكنت منتظر انه يرد علي استفسارك لانه افضل مني في الطلاء بالنيكل وعموماً ممكن تشوف المشاركه بتاعته في اول صفحه ولو فيه شيء غامض عليك اسألني عليه وانا تحت امرك مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (30 يناير 2010)

سعيد كروم قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي علي الهدلاوي وانا اسف علي التاخير وبالنسبه للكروم الاسود في الحقيقه انا لم اجربه سابقآ ولكن عندي تركيبه للكروم الاسود والرمادي
> اولأ تركيبة كروم علي البارد وتعطي طبقه رمادية اللون وتتركب من 300 جم/لتر حامض كروميك و500 جم/لتر هيدروكسيد صوديوم و6جم/لتر حامض كبريتيك و1ملي لتر/لتر كحول إثيلي-حراره من15 الي 22 درجه مئويه وشدة تيار من 20 الي 100 امبير لكل ديسيمتر مربع من سطح الشغله
> ثانياً تركيبة كروم اسود وتتركب من 300 الي 470 جم/لتر حامض كروميك ومن 8 الي 10جم/لتر كبريتيك وحراره من18 الي 27 درجه وشدة تيار من15 الي 30 امبير لكل ديسيمتر مربع من سطح الشغله مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


 الف شكر يااستاذ سعيد ساحاول نقل وصفتكم لخبير طلاء كهربائي لتنفيذها واكون شاكرا جدا فيما لو حصلت على تركيبة اخرى للحصول على اللون الاسود المطفأ ( غير اللماع ) من مادة الكروم .
وفقكم الله وغفر لنا ولكم والف سلام وتحية


----------



## vasalares (30 يناير 2010)

الف شكر لك اخى سعيد وانا فعلا قرأت بحرص الصفحه الاولى لكن انا كان استفسارى عن الكميات والنسب وطريقه الطلاء لانه ليس لى خبرة كبيرة بالموضوع والكل يتعامل بمنطق السر الحربى لا نشر العلم 
واكرر شكرى لاهتمامك باستفسارى فجزاك اتلله الف خير


----------



## سعيد كروم (31 يناير 2010)

الشكر لله اخيvasalares وجزاك الله مثله ويوجد معلومات اضافيه عن الطلاء بالنيكل في صفحة عمليات الطلاء الكهربي للمعادن وانا تحت امرك في اي استفسار مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## eagle12 (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم
لكن أنا رأيت أحد الأشخاص يقوم بطلاء الفولاذ بنترات البوتاسيوم مضافاً اليها كوستيك الصوديوم مع التسخين حبذا لو يوجد شرح عن هذه الطريقة وهل يوجد طريقة بديلة وعلى البارد (بدون تسخين)


----------



## salih9 (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك

والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سعيد كروم (7 مارس 2010)

eagle12 قال:


> شكرا أخي الكريم
> لكن أنا رأيت أحد الأشخاص يقوم بطلاء الفولاذ بنترات البوتاسيوم مضافاً اليها كوستيك الصوديوم مع التسخين حبذا لو يوجد شرح عن هذه الطريقة وهل يوجد طريقة بديلة وعلى البارد (بدون تسخين)


الشكر لله اخي الكريم وهذه الطريقه التي تتكلم عنها هي عملية اكسده بالكيماويات للحمايه من الصدأ وليست طلاء بالكهرباء مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## ferasmadani (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## يحى عفيفى (17 مارس 2010)

:10:


ابو البكر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ايها السادة الكرام
> الى المهتمين بموضوع طلاء المعادن بمعادن اخرى لحمايتها او لتجميلها اليكم بعض
> المعلومات
> هذه تركيبة كاملة لبعض احواض الطلاء


----------



## المهندس يامن (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
انا قدمت مشروع كامل عن الطلاء بالكروم لأي معلومات انا جاهز


----------



## سعيد كروم (18 مارس 2010)

المهندس يامن قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> انا قدمت مشروع كامل عن الطلاء بالكروم لأي معلومات انا جاهز



جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وياريت ملخص عن الرساله لتعم الفائده للجميع مع تحياتي وشكراً:77:


----------



## حياتي لك (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا كيفك أخي أبو بكر أنشالله تكون بتمام العافية
ما هو دور كبريتات الكوبالت الثنائي في عمليت طلاء المعادن في النكيل 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كتير


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend 
but link no work


----------



## هشام_525 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات*​


----------



## دسوقي (25 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك معلومات قيمة


----------



## abdo108 (26 يونيو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## abdo108 (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووورين


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الله سلم هالايدين
ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
رائع


----------



## salih9 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم

والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## صلاح سالم علي (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ش


----------



## emantalaat (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من السادة الافاضل اصحاب العلم الذى اتاهم الله من فضله عليهم ان يساعدونى فى تزويدى بمعلومات عن كيفية عمل خط الانودة للالومونيوم من خلال الطلاء الكهربى وشكرا


----------



## مهنــ عراقي ــدس (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات اخي العزيز


----------



## Abu Laith (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة ...........


----------



## اسلام البدوي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه التركيبات


----------



## HH_2k (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخوة سعيد كروم و يامن
لي بعض اسئلة حول الطلاء بالكروم ارجو الاجابة عنها اذا سمحتم
1- هل يمكن طلاء البلاستيك بالكروم مباشرة بدون الطلاء بالنحاس اولا ام لا ؟
2- اذا اردت طلاء بعض الاجزاء فقط في الجسم البلاستيك وليس كله فكيف يمكنني ذلك؟ بمعنى اخر هل هناك مادة اضعها على الاجزاء الغير مطلوب طلائها لتمنع التفاعل حتى تقل التكلفة ؟
3- ما هي المادة التي تطلى بها عواكس كشافات الاضاءة المستخدمة خارج المنزل هل هي الكروم اللامع ام النيكل اللامع ؟ ام ماذا ؟ لتتحمل حرارة الكشاف والعوامل الجوية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمير خلف (5 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
كل الشكر لله الذي اخرجنا من الجهل الى النور 
اشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع لما يبدلونه في سبيل العلم ارجو من الله ان يجزيهم عنا كل الخير

اخوكم سميرخلف


----------



## ziadzh (30 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم المساعدة في كيفية اجراء عمليات الجلفنة على الساخن بالزنك وفق المواصفات
ASTM M123/A123M
Zinc Hot Dib Galvanized


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (27 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا اخ ابو بكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمه:20:


----------

